# Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

My Fall project is building a 1.8 8V ITB setup.
I own a CNC machine shop...so I figured I'd skip the "motocycle throttle bodies don't quite fit" part of the gig and go straight to making the whole shebang...
So the question is...assuming I put the design effort into making it producable in #'s...
WOULD anybody out there be interested in an ITB kit that would run in the $700-800 US range?
kit would likely include 40mm ITBs, velocity stacks and fuel rail..probably a TPS...
so is it worth my time to throw some 3D Cad modeling and CNC time into it?

_Modified by tirc at 11:05 PM 7-31-2004_


_Modified by tirc at 8:57 AM 8-3-2004_


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*

one word... YES ... in fact, I'd order mine right now if it came with the manifold, ITB's, TPS, etc.


----------



## tec_rabbit (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (EuroVeeDub)*

Sure would be! When When When??


----------



## Lum (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*

Id definately like to hear some more about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mhyrr (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (EuroVeeDub)*

Yep, I'd buy it.


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (Lum)*

Well here's the story... I have a 1.8 L 8V that's pretty fresha so I figured I'd do the bizness to it and build myself a 12:1 cammed up ITB grenade engine...You know...rev it until it pops!
It's a Canadian only 1.8 "throttle body fuel injection" engine...so it's not drilled for either electronic or mechanial injectors...Perfect candidate for ITBs..
I own a machine/Fab shop...and have been dabbling in automotive perfomance stuff...
So It's fairly trivial for me to whip up a "One Off' set of throtlle bodies.
The reason I put out the feeler is that if there is interest I'll actually put in the time and do the 3D cad work and such to make a repeatable Kit.
So if response continues to be positive...I'll do the extra work and hopefully have something I can begin to market in the fall...
I'm also working on an alternative to the 80% shim kit from Peloquin (only MUCH stronger)


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tirc* »_I'm also working on an alternative to the 80% shim kit from Peloquin (only MUCH stronger)

hmmmmm


----------



## scandalous (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tirc* »_I'm also working on an alternative to the 80% shim kit from Peloquin (only MUCH stronger)


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (scandalous)*

yeah i could be interested in both of these in the future. just probly not a year or two. i say go for it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*


----------



## quinntendopower1 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (vdubjim)*

if you got a vr6 setup in the works, i'd be ALL OVER IT.


----------



## kpgli84 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (quinntendopower1)*

i would be interested in both








ITB's for a 16V (if i dont make my own before)
and a stronger 80% kit too


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (kpgli84)*

While I'm already set for ITBs, I love this idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would also suggest that the big missing piece of the ITB puzzle is the intake manifold. I know you've already stated that you would personally prefer to do the whole set up yourself, and owning a machine/fab shop, I certainly understand that. But, if you built an "enabler", such as in an intake manifold that allowed the easy bolt -on application of the suzuki throttle bodies, it would be a huge boost to this type of a build. As well as being cheaper and quicker to manufacture. 
Just a thought, folks out there need an intake mani to make ITBs alot more of a practical project. 
Please keep us posted,


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (Andrew Stauffer)*

I totally agree - If you sold the manifolds I'd PayPal you right now.
With some help, I plan on making my own manifold pretty soon here... but you, having a machine shop and alll, could probably do a much better than me with my dremel


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (EuroVeeDub)*

actiually my intent was to build a sytem that was seperate manafold and bodies so I guess I could design it to be compatable with other throttle bodies...


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*

Well... if you would consider making just the manifold I'd be more than happy to send you a TB setup to use for a prototype http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (EuroVeeDub)*

Hmmm not a bad idea...lemme do a bit more design work etc...but I may tke you up on that
I may trade you a set of those ARP head studs for a prototype manifold...


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*

Youve got a deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im sure you already know this... but from what CdnDub told me, and from what I've been thinking.. it's really a pretty simple process. Just a matter of making 2 flanges, and welding in some bended tubing in between. Pretty cut and dry. The thing is, most of us dont have access to anything more that basic hand tools. So fabbing flanges and welding is a little beyond our abilities.
I'm willing to bet you could sell quite a few manifolds/ITB setups on here. Lots of us want more HP for not too much money and without all the quirks that come with forced induction.
Anyway, keep us updated!


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (EuroVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroVeeDub* »_Youve got a deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im sure you already know this... but from what CdnDub told me, and from what I've been thinking.. it's really a pretty simple process. 

You're right it is fairly simple if you have the equipment...which I do...
Just a matter of engineering it so it's repeatable in a cost effective fashion...I can do you a georgous hand crafted chromoly One Off but it doesn't make for a marketable item...
gimme a bit of time I'll come up with something...
Still may take youup on borrowing the GSXR TB though...


----------



## Lum (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (EuroVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroVeeDub* »_ The thing is, most of us dont have access to anything more that basic hand tools. So fabbing flanges and welding is a little beyond our abilities.
I'm willing to bet you could sell quite a few manifolds/ITB setups on here. Lots of us want more HP for not too much money and without all the quirks that come with forced induction.


You hit it dead on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thats really the only thing stopping me from really pursuing this, is simply the lack of available tools and resources. But if there was someone that could build some solid manifolds, Id be in for it, no problem.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tirc* »_
You're right it is fairly simple if you have the equipment...which I do...
Just a matter of engineering it so it's repeatable in a cost effective fashion...I can do you a georgous hand crafted chromoly One Off but it doesn't make for a marketable item...
gimme a bit of time I'll come up with something...
Still may take youup on borrowing the GSXR TB though...

I'm totally with ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once you write the program, its just a matter of getting the stock and hitting a button...hmmm, manifold in 30min - vs - manifold in MANY hours, haha








Just drop me a line about the GSXR setup when you get it all worked out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duct-tape (Dec 31, 2003)

sign me up.
if it's too long in making, will you cut me a mani for 40mm carbs for my 16v?


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (Lum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lum* »_
But if there was someone that could build some solid manifolds, Id be in for it, no problem.










http://www.porttuning.com/VW%2...p.htm


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_

http://www.porttuning.com/VW%2...p.htm

None of those are set up for GSXR ITB's... or any inexpensive ITB's for that matter... they do look nice though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (EuroVeeDub)*

they make an easy place to start from a fabbing point, of course unless it was for a 1 off it defeats the purpose...


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (purplejettahondaeater)*

DAMN!! Now I went and got all excited and spent all day NOT getting anything I'm supossed to be doing acomplished....Instead I designed this...








© Copyright 2004 Meen Green Performance products all rights reserved!


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*

It'll take a while before I can make one...then I'll have a better idea of price...


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

now that would work for you canucks that have the TBI... but you'd need to do away with the injectors in the manifold for everyone in the states. I'd be interested in this setup... hell i work with CNC mills all day should just make my own lol


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (85vdub)*

No problem the Injector ports are weld on's anyway...


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (tirc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good, i'd buy an aba mainfold for ITB's if you ever felt the urge to make one (i.e. demand was gauged high enough)


----------



## wasted_gti (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

if you build it they will come......


----------



## 95GTi (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: (wasted_gti)*

Nice work! I'd definitely buy a set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scandalous (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (wasted_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wasted_gti* »_if you build it they will come......


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (95GTi)*

Lookin' good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*

Ah, the curvature of the mani looks great. My set up mounts to a DCOE mani and the airhorns shoot straight back and end up sitting about 2" from the firewall. That curvature would allow you to trim the raintray and route the ITBs up into the tray area, then you could duct cool air with an old school Kamei hood scoop right into the ITBs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The heatsoak issue with a nonX flow head isn't really that bad while moving, but while you're sitting in the staging lanes at the dragstrip or autoX or traffic jam, temps get insane.....this curve looks like a good solution. IIRC, Dave's homebrewed mani was shaped like this as well.....


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_
The heatsoak issue with a nonX flow head isn't really that bad while moving, but while you're sitting in the staging lanes at the dragstrip or autoX or traffic jam, temps get insane.....this curve looks like a good solution. 

Im not so sure even the curve is the solution, where the ITBs are even subject to exhaust heat. Its deffinetly a great start though. Why else did VW change to a crossflow design, to help keep intake mani temps down.
What about rain tray and hood clearence? im not big on chopping my car.
Drawing air from the hood vents is not a good idea i think for a driver, well where it rains anyways..........


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (vdubjim)*

When the Xflow 8v came out, it was purported that the design offered more crumple zone as the manifold didn't get stuffed through the firewall in head on accident. Hey, I couldn't make this stuff up. It was't necessarily a performance issue.


----------



## Lum (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (vdubjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjim* »_
Why else did VW change to a crossflow design, to help keep intake mani temps down.


This is the most frustrating myth about counter-flow heads, and it just is not true. As Andrew here has said, and CdnDub, and many others, the temp change between a counter and cross-flow head is extremely minimal, as long as the car is under power, or moving. VW did not make the cross-flow head design as a performance change.
When there is air moving through the manifold(great looking design, btw Tirc







), it moves with significant mass than the intake air temps get down fast. Or when the car is moving, and the air in the engine bay isnt static. On the dyno, or in the staging lanes, like Andrew said, or in traffic, these are the only places where heatsoak will even remotely start to affect how the engine makes power.


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (Lum)*

Jeez you guys wanna talk heat soak...try driving my MINI cooper S ...Forced induction with the intercooler sitting on TOP of the engine just behind the rad...Sit at a traffic light for 4 minutes on a 100 deg day and when you go to pull away...CHUUUGGGG!








The design above is just the first pass...I've got more work to do...clearance issues..(friggin VW put the manifold bolts too close together)...
If I can get my paying work done I should have a steel proof of concept manifold made up by the weekend...
EuroVeeDub... I'll take you up on that TB offer... I thinkI can make a basic "experimenters" manifold fairly easily....

Something like this...








add your own silicon elbows and Throttle bodies and your off...


----------



## Lum (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (tirc)*

That looks rad so far. How wide are the runners, and how long?


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (Lum)*

In that picture they ar 3.5" long...could be up to 6" and still have room to bend 90 deg up with a silicone elbow...
I'm just messing with designs so far..prototyping will nail down the tough bits....
On that note ..whipped this up at lunch...








New runner on the right stock 1.8 V TB manifold on the left...
MONDO bigger than stock...


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubjim)*



vdubjim said:


> What about rain tray and hood clearence? im not big on chopping my car.
> 
> 
> > My intention is to keep any designs under the hood. with no hacking of firewall
> ...


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

im really interested in this


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

niiiiice, looks real good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll def. want one


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (tirc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tirc* »_








New runner on the right stock 1.8 V TB manifold on the left...
MONDO bigger than stock...


nice.
just MONDO porting of head and new gasket, hopefully the paper type and not metal/paper


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (Lum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lum* »_, as long as the car is under power, or moving. 
VW did not make the cross-flow head design as a performance change..









hmmmm..you said it. 
many peeps live in big cities, sorry but heat soak DOES in fact effect driveability. Yes ITB's wont be as bad as a carb, no bowl to boil, but it is also something that should be considered and not just tossed aside because a CAD drawing 'looks' cool.
I dont remember saying that crossflow design was for performance, or at least i dont think i did.
Also how do you know? Are you a VW engineer???









bottom line:
Keep it in mind when desigining your mani thats all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mhyrr (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (vdubjim)*

The longer the better as long as there aren't clearance issues..








How light do you anticipate this being? The lighter the better!


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Mhyrr)*

I am very interested....







Im picking up a rabbit next week and thats what I want to do... ITB's or a G60, but for now why not some ITB's??? Besides I kinda like NA power and the sound... mmmm would this all bolt straight on to the stock car? other than taking away the injector ports, would I just put the CIS injectors in the ITB manifold port? j/w


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (evilGOLFMK4)*

You cant just put the CIS injectors into the manifold... CIS works on the whole fuel metering deal in the airbox, since you wont have an airbox it wouldnt work. There may be some way, but I really dont see the point in trying to feed 4 TBs from a stock CIS aribox...
Try Megasquirt, its a cheap alternative to standalone (well, it is standalone, just way cheaper)


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjim* »_
nice.
just MONDO porting of head and new gasket, hopefully the paper type and not metal/paper









actually it's designed to work with the stock gasket only timmed a little...


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (vdubjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubjim* »_

I dont remember saying that crossflow design was for performance, or at least i dont think i did.


the crash ratings may have been the primary or initial motivation, but crossflow does flow better. with the intake and exhaust ports on the same sides of the engine the airflow makes a u-turn. i dont have a picture to post, but its pretty much common sense. 
16v's are crossflow due to package constraints, but it is an added bonus to the multivavle's enhanced flow. there are other issues like valve sizes, porting, etc... that determine ultimate flow (cfm), but crossflow is better from a simple physics standpoint - no u-bend.
btw, this looks badass. will you be making a crossflow version? i wont need it anytime soon, but hopefully within a year.


----------



## diablo7877 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (dubass)*

Very cool... But since I'm still a newbie when it comes to certain things... What exactly does adding an ITB system do for you in terms of power and why/how does it increase efficiency?


----------



## Lum (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (diablo7877)*

Well, strictly speaking, it doesnt increase power on its own. What it does is add the capacity to flow more air, and do it more effeciently, by letting each cylinder breathe independantly.
With a good standalone managment system, you can then add alot more fuel to the mixture, since you can get *alot* more air in. This translates into more power. It also means smoother power, more linear power, since each cylinder breathes on its own.
With a single throttle body type setup, like a stock motor, the amount of fuel you can add to make the most power is limited by how much air you can get to the cylinders; which in the stock intake setup, isnt very much. You just end up running rich, and not making good power.


_Modified by Lum at 8:40 AM 8-4-2004_


----------



## diablo7877 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lum)*

Ah, I see... Thanks Lum.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (diablo7877)*

Great ideas! I might have to see what i can whip up in my shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (wantacad)*

Do you think maybe you might do some for a x-flow?


----------



## SWBvw187 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (quinntendopower1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quinntendopower1* »_if you got a vr6 setup in the works, i'd be ALL OVER IT. 

as would I


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

i am just adding one more interested person to the party.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (scott66)*

i would be very interested in this as well


----------



## Bicycle019 (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (dohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dohc* »_Do you think maybe you might do some for a x-flow?
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brongco (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (Bicycle019)*

I like the design and basic pics of these things...i think the ports look a little on the large side but why not with something like ITBs. Good luck with this idea and if they are around in the summer when i actually make some money i would definately be interested in one of these sets


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

What CAD software are you using? i got the newest version of Autodesk Inventor if you need help designing some parts send me the specs and ide be more than happy to contibute


----------



## jimmy 8v (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (Stealthpro411)*

If you're happy to ship them overseas i want one.


----------



## nckobllz (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (jimmy 8v)*

make an ABA kit .. would be nice


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (nckobllz)*

I can help with some CAD work if needed. I use Pro/E at work.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (vwtoys)*

If i didn't have to switch out all my wiring and [email protected] for the digi injection, I'd be in on it. You'd have to modify the rail tray to get them to fit though right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_If i didn't have to switch out all my wiring and [email protected] for the digi injection, I'd be in on it. 

Digi will not work


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*

D'oh!


----------



## retrorabbit (Oct 17, 2003)

make one for us 16v guys, please


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (retrorabbit)*

I dont know if this is of any help but i can get 20V 4AGE Quad TB's for a reasonable price (225US a set) and billzcat1 can build the manifold.
$1200US for a Quad TB KIt
wtf?
thats just crazy...


----------



## VW-GUY (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*

looks great 
the price would be great if iy is a true kit 
linkage /tps /vac for boster and etc 
i would buy one


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VW-GUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-GUY* »_looks great 
the price would be great if iy is a true kit 
linkage /tps /vac for boster and etc 
i would buy one

everything intack...
vaccuum?hose is like $1 man...dont be a cheap bitch.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_I dont know if this is of any help but i can get 20V 4AGE Quad TB's for a reasonable price (225US a set) and billzcat1 can build the manifold.
$1200US for a Quad TB KIt
wtf?
thats just crazy...

Why are you butting into someone's thread who wants to develop an ITB setup, just to pump up someone else's manifolds? Not very nice








I think if this kit is sold affordably it could become pretty popular. And if you do develop a crossflow/16v kit I might be all over it


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

sorry didnt know someone was providing the manifolds.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tirc* »_WOULD anybody out there be interested in an ITB kit that would run in the $700-800 US range?
kit would likely include 40mm ITBs, velocity stacks and fuel rail..probably a TPS...

Yes! How is your progress, tirc?


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (Malone)*

Progress stalled...I'm waiting for new dies for my tube bender...should have been here twoo weeks ago...
Hmmm I'm gonna go make a phone call
Keep the reminders coming guys!


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

heres a reminder..........................good work


----------



## 39982 (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: (scott66)*

bump for info


----------



## quinntendopower1 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (surfacant)*

any word on a OBDII Vr6 setup? I'd gladly pay you tuesday for a carb setup today


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (quinntendopower1)*

This is about the *1.8L 8v*, and he has one. Let him design that first before moving onto different engines. 
I doubt he'll skip the 1.8L 8v design now and finish your VR6 setup within days.








Use a separate thread for non-1.8L 8v engines please.


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (Malone)*

Hey guys... 
Sorry it's taken so long...I've been a bit distracted with work on a Ford Escort Cosworth Rally car...TOO cool! 
Final got my new dies for the tube bender so I hope to get on with it shortly! 
Thanks for all the enthusiasm!


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (tirc)*

bump


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*

Can you send me the measurments of the flange? if you can that would be great ive got cad software and nothing to do with it ide be more than happy to help out







or else ill have to find a flange to measure. or if your feeling really good send me all the measurments you have and we can callaborate!


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (Stealthpro411)*

Bump


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

Bump, ill be able to take measurments on the spare engine i just got.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

I just scored a set of GSXR 750 Bodies as well, and am interested to know how things are progressing in the collective effort to build a reasonably pricing manifold for these things. I have a 2.0 x-flow, and am interested in one for my application.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

Put my name on a ITB setup....I'm in


----------



## karmapolice (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (machschnelGTI)*

I think you'd have a large enough market considering the amount of interest already! Wow, I'm jealous of the knowledge and ability to apply it (let alone the fact you worked on a Cosworth







). Keep up your work, you've got the boards support (and pending dollars)!! 
Peace
-Edwin 
I like the "MEEN GREEN" idea btw


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (karmapolice)*

True! Now, my next question is "Where did you Go?" Tell me what's up, are you willing to fab one for a X-flow? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IceBoy (Mar 28, 2003)

if its cheap enough i'd definately be up for this, specially with the exchange rate


----------



## Devrdander (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (IceBoy)*

This looks like a great canditate for my project car... hows it coming and what are the prices looking like?? if you got a production model installed to show i bet you could get the first batch out in a Group Buy to pay for initial production http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tirc (Jul 8, 2004)

*I'm Back!*

Sorry for the delay!
It's been a crazy fall...on the road most of Oct-Nov...
So there hasn't been a lot of activity on the Manifolds...couple of engineering challenges to get over as well....like the inconsistancy of material (some times it cracks when bending, somtimes not) It has to do with Age hardening of the Aluminum....so for now I'm gonna finish proving out the design in steel...
Things have slown down a little bit so hopefully I can get to it over Christmas (which is actually when I originally planed to do it)
So have no fear It's still going! (just slowly)










_Modified by tirc at 3:47 PM 12-2-2004_


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: I'm Back! (tirc)*

Good deal! i was afraid that I may have bought them for naught!







I will look forward to when you get the details hammered out! BTW: don't forget about us X-Flow guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Add me to the list of people that are very interested...
Mike.


----------



## vdubious (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

me too...I'm too cheep to turbo my car and i want more power...guess I'll have to use my nasty race 1.6 head on the ole 2.0...I miss my webbers...now that I have the standard vw stuff, but ITBs would be the kick a$$ too!


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (vdubious)*

im planning on building a 16v G60 and was wondering if i would get any gains from ITB setup i made a thread for it so if you guys have any comments on it please leave them in my thread! if Tirc does the 8v i can do the 16v in the meantime!


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (Stealthpro411)*

Getting the ITB's to clear the G60 would be a bitch.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (OttawaG60)*

Like said before why reinvent the wheel?
Below is the ITB's developed by yamaha for the Nissan SR20DE and Toyota 4A-GE 20V engines.They are 45mm's and seem to be upgrades for the 16V 4A-GE,3S-GE even the new 2ZZ-GE engine.
If you got any questions feel free to ask....


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

is that the whole manifold? i was thinking soemthing else...


----------



## Rankin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (Stealthpro411)*

Add another interested fella...these would definitely rock.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Stealthpro411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stealthpro411* »_is that the whole manifold? i was thinking soemthing else... 

That intake manifold is useless.I have some being made for the 16V and 20V engines.Should be finished by the end of this year or early next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
That intake manifold is useless.

Thats why i was asking







how much for those TB's


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Stealthpro411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stealthpro411* »_
Thats why i was asking







how much for those TB's

I score them anywhere from $250US to $350US and up depending on the conidition.Cheaper I get them,the more cleaning they need which usually involves me picking them down and bead blasting some parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: I'm Back! (Diggatron)*

you can buy them premade for the 2L X-flow and 16 valve engines here: http://www.twminduction.com/Th....html


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*ITB's*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_you can buy them premade for the 2L X-flow and 16 valve engines here: http://www.twminduction.com/Th....html










_Quote, originally posted by *TWM Induction* »_
2000-0136/48 Throttles Kit - VW 16V *$2188.90*










p.s. The Throttle Bodies came and I have 2 Extra sets...pm me if interested.


----------



## BigGreenA2 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: ITB's (Wizard-of-OD)*

what a joke. dont even include managment


----------



## Stealthpro411 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: ITB's (BigGreenA2)*

wizard, you were working on a kit for the 16v werent you?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ITB's (Stealthpro411)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stealthpro411* »_wizard, you were working on a kit for the 16v werent you?

certainly was
this is Chad's lower Intake Manifold against my ITB's.You would think the ITB's were made for a VW.off by 1mm if so much....








This is my set cleaned up the following day.Got access to a bead blaster and went to town....








The manifolds should be done soon.PM me for more details (not an advertiser so gotta follow the rules)


----------



## 84Rocco2bturbo (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (tirc)*

Hey tirc, 
looking at what TWM wants for their set-up, you can see that if you offer something similar in the $800 price range, you would have a lot of interest.
I wish I had the CNCs to produce something like what you have going. 
IMHO it would make more sense to develop a separate manifold from the throttle boddies. 
That way you can one throttle body cad design, maybe 2 (l and R) and manifolds to accomodate the different engines. I liked what TWM had done in the past , where they made their TB just like the DCOE carbs, that way you can bolt them up to any dual carb manifold. 
I would love to buiid a lightweight strip-downed Cabriolet with a 2l 16, ITB induced, high compression, big cammed motor. Of course it would be a budget buils-up and your ITB set-up would be ideal for that...
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by 84Rocco2bturbo at 2:03 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## Wishy Washy (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (84Rocco2bturbo)*

Any news ? ? ?


----------



## Preston H. (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (Captain16vGTI)*

i'm interested in an ABA manifold and w/e for some itb's


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (84Rocco2bturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84Rocco2bturbo* »_Hey tirc, 
looking at what TWM wants for their set-up, you can see that if you offer something similar in the $800 price range, you would have a lot of interest.
I wish I had the CNCs to produce something like what you have going. 
IMHO it would make more sense to develop a separate manifold from the throttle boddies. 
That way you can one throttle body cad design, maybe 2 (l and R) and manifolds to accomodate the different engines. I liked what TWM had done in the past , where they made their TB just like the DCOE carbs, that way you can bolt them up to any dual carb manifold. 
I would love to buiid a lightweight strip-downed Cabriolet with a 2l 16, ITB induced, high compression, big cammed motor. Of course it would be a budget buils-up and your ITB set-up would be ideal for that...
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by 84Rocco2bturbo at 2:03 PM 1-20-2005_


Give me a few,,, it's coming.....


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

yo, tirc, can we get an update here ? thanks


----------



## cheesegti (May 24, 2003)

i want a manifold for GSXR 750 throttle bodies, can u do onie?


----------



## dirtywabbit84 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (84Rocco2bturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84Rocco2bturbo* »_Hey tirc, 
looking at what TWM wants for their set-up, you can see that if you offer something similar in the $800 price range, you would have a lot of interest.
I wish I had the CNCs to produce something like what you have going. 
IMHO it would make more sense to develop a separate manifold from the throttle boddies. 
That way you can one throttle body cad design, maybe 2 (l and R) and manifolds to accomodate the different engines. I liked what TWM had done in the past , where they made their TB just like the DCOE carbs, that way you can bolt them up to any dual carb manifold. 
I would love to buiid a lightweight strip-downed Cabriolet with a 2l 16, ITB induced, high compression, big cammed motor. Of course it would be a budget buils-up and your ITB set-up would be ideal for that...
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by 84Rocco2bturbo at 2:03 PM 1-20-2005_


Btw: just to let you guys know...my boy
allready built a white mk1 "spider"...only he calls it a coupe and it was done 6 years ago. Its been at h20 international and waterfest, and hes in the process of running an 2.0 aba with an ITB set up...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It will most likely be at waterfest or h20 this upcoming season!


----------



## 84Rocco2bturbo (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (dirtywabbit84)*

I'm sure it has been done before, I thinks it's still a cool idea though. 
Does your boy's "Coupe" have a chopped windshield? Just curious to see how that would look.
BTW, there is some other guy out there that has one with a 16v and I believe it's a hill-climb car.


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (84Rocco2bturbo)*

looking for updates..


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Feeler: resonably priced ITB kit (H2Zero)*

Any news on this ?


----------

